# kribensis tank size?



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I am looking to find a single piscivorous fish to keep in my 10 gallon and eliminate the endless supply of convict fry that my main tank (75 gal with cons and nics) is producing, and I was woindering if Pelvicachromis pulcher would fit my needs. Would a 10 gallon be a doable size for a single krib? And would it eat a good amount of convict fry? If it would work, would a male or female be more suitable? Any replies welcome, if a 10 gal. is too small don't hesitate to shoot this idea down.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Krib would be a poor choice, they are substrate sifters, not that likely to pursue fry effectively.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll look into other options.


----------

